# Screenprinting with Multiple colors



## uneekgeek (Jul 8, 2008)

Can someone give me some advice on screen printing with multiple colors? I screen print from home using just a 20x24in. screen with no high-tech screen printing equipment.

What is the best way to print with numerous colors so that everything is lined up correctly?

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you are good with your hands there is a DIY 4 color press manual floating around on this board. I believe the materials cost comes up to less than $100-150. Do a search at the top of the page.

You'll need a multi-screen press to print multi colored designs correctly.


----------



## LJVarlet (May 9, 2008)

thats right. You need a multi-color press to properly register a design that has more than one color. Check out "Ryonet" videos on Youtube. they have useful information on how to properly register multicolor works so that they line up well


----------

